# Mp4 to MOV in order to copy to DVD is becoming HUGE



## TuckerdogAVL (Dec 7, 2018)

What am I missing? I am archiving some movies to DVD. I have them in MP4 format. So, to get them onto the DVD, using iDVD, I'm first importing the MP4 to iMovie (as iDVD won't burn the mp4). I then "Share" the movie that saves it as a .mov. This then is easily put on the DVD with Magic DVD. Done this twice no issue. However, on the latest, the mp4 says it's 2.19gb. Great. But when I import to the iMovie and go to save the .MOV to file, the movie is now 78GB!!!! None of the settings have changed: Still "Best" and "PRO" and no custom and not "BEST QUALITY."  720. 2.19gb ...then suddenly 78gb .... only way to get it under 5gb would be to save at 2mps... and that isn't going to work. Any idea as to what's going on?


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Dec 8, 2018)

Still trying to figure this out. INFO says there is 2.17gb. Blank DVD should hold ~4.7GB. I put in a double layer at ~8.5GB and too small. Still says 65+GB. Only way to get it down is to tell iMOVIE to make it 540p and Medium Quality to get to 5.5gb. ????


----------



## AHB (Feb 8, 2019)

I don't recommend that you archive your movies to the DVD format.  Making DVD Video discs out of 720p, 1080p, and 4k movies is a huge step backwards.  Are you wanting to be able to play them on a DVD or would be better off streaming them through an Apple TV?  I think I can help you with whatever you're wanting to do, but first I want to make sure your destination point is the best choice.


----------



## AHB (Feb 13, 2019)

Do you really want to re-encode an mp4 into an mpeg-2 DVD?


----------

